# Recommend me some good foreign horror and/or thriller movies.



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw Frontiers(Fronti?re(s)), Shiver(Eskalofr?o), and Let The Right One In.


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2009)

Pan's Labyrinth?

You've probably already saw it though. Uuuuhhhh....

M (1930s)


----------



## ez (Sep 8, 2009)

Run Lola Run/Lola rennt

must see

'tis a thriller, btw.


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2009)

I need to see Run Lola Run, its been in my Netflix queue for years and its slowly making its way up to one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## ez (Sep 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I need to see Run Lola Run, its been in my Netflix queue for years and its slowly making its way up to one.



i actually had a cool teacher in hs, for my french class, that decided to show us this film. i'm so glad she did; it's become one of my favorite movies ever since. 




Comic Book Guy said:


> A Tale of Two Sisters



creepy movie that i need to finish....soon.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 8, 2009)

Ichi the Killer... but to be fair I've only read the manga and seen a few clips from the movie, disturbing...


----------



## Sine (Sep 8, 2009)

El Orfanato (The Orphanage)


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2009)

Devils Backbone, Tale of Two Sisters, Audition and Imprint(Takashi Miike's masters of horror entry. Super disgusting, far more violent than Ichi the Killer)


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2009)

I just saw The Lives of Others recently. Pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 9, 2009)

À l'intérieur (Inside) , Martyrs, Perdita Durango (Dance With The Devil).


----------



## Lamb (Sep 9, 2009)

_The Wages of Fear_ not really a thriller or a horror film, but definitely the most suspenseful film I have ever seen.


----------

